# "Better Off Ted" last two eps still might air



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Tentatively scheduled for June 17th:

http://www.hitfix.com/articles/2010-5-27-better-off-ted-fans-should-pray-for-a-short-nbc-finals


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Hm. I wonder if my SP is still hanging around the DVR?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Peter000 said:


> Hm. I wonder if my SP is still hanging around the DVR?


I almost deleted it last weekend and then decided to keep it just in case...glad I didn't!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

From the article: "If, however, *their* is a Game Seven,"


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Somebody bump this thread in a week when we'll have guide data!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Robin said:


> Somebody bump this thread in a week when we'll have guide data!


As I noted in the other thread about this, I don't think we'll ever have guide data, because the guide data is going to say "NBA Finals Game 7 (if necessary)." A SP for BOT isn't going to pick this up. Therefore, you should just set a manual recording for Thursday, June 17 at 8 pm (7 pm CT/MT) if you want to catch this.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> As I noted in the other thread about this, I don't think we'll ever have guide data, because the guide data is going to say "NBA Finals Game 7 (if necessary)." A SP for BOT isn't going to pick this up. Therefore, you should just set a manual recording for Thursday, June 17 at 8 pm (7 pm CT/MT) if you want to catch this.


Or hope for a sweep.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Or hope for a sweep.


Yeah, I suppose if the Finals ends early enough, the guide data might get updated.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I hate kobe bryant and dislike kevin garnett, if they mess up the last two episodes of this show, I will be p i s s e d


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Ah. I didn't see the other thread and my eyes glaze over when I see anything sports-related. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I just got into this show like 2 weeks ago. I noticed season 1 in Netflix streaming and watched the first episode. I enjoyed it enough that I ended up watching all of season 1 in about a week. It's a pretty good show. Sad to hear it was cancelled and I just got into it.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

As a fan of the Lakers, I am willing to wait for the 2nd season DVD to show up on netflix if necessary.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Any doubt the FLakers will win? I could have told you that before the season started (why I hate basketball, the best team ALWAYS wins, there's absolutely no drama to the whole season). Bring on Ted!!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

At times yes. I watched a game last night. The Lakers were all there but I don't know who the people wearing the green uniforms were. I had heard that the Celtics were going to play, but I guess they stayed home.


----------



## aRKade (May 22, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Or hope for a sweep.


This is the NBA. The NBA is fixed. There will never be a sweep in the Finals.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

aRKade said:


> This is the NBA. The NBA is fixed. There will never be a sweep in the Finals.


There have been plenty, including twice in the last 8 years (the Spurs swept the Cavs in 2007, and the Lakers swept the Nets in 2002).


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

aRKade said:


> This is the NBA. The NBA is fixed. There will never be a sweep in the Finals.


Hakeem & the Rockets swept Shaq/Orlando in 1995.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

For a moment there, I thought this was a thread about Better Off Ted.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Hunter Green said:


> For a moment there, I thought this was a thread about Better Off Ted.


Only if there is a sweep!

So... back to this basketball talk . . .


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

It's not looking good for us Better Off Ted fans. Boston has a 3-2 lead in the series, but the Lakers currently have a 20-point lead in Game 4, which means there will likely be a Game 7 on Thursday night. Hopefully, if there is a Game 7, ABC will find another time this summer to air the final two episodes.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Well, this sucks.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

F Kobe.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Another reason to hate the NBA


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

For revenge, if I had the time, resources and geographic proximity, I'd hand out free vuvuzelas to every fan going into the arena for Game 7.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL!!!! Hmm, I live about three hours away but I want to see the game in peace.

You can buy those things on the internet.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

busyba said:


> F Kobe.


bih celtics


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

marksman said:


> bih celtics


If anyone should BiH, it's gotta be the Lakers. If they had only lost last night's game, we'd be watching _BoT_ tomorrow night...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> If anyone should BiH, it's gotta be the Lakers. If they had only lost last night's game, we'd be watching _BoT_ tomorrow night...


Burn 'em all and let God sort them out.

Bet the ratings would be through the roof...


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

This is the letter I wrote to ABC:



> Dear ABC,
> 
> We know you ALMOST lucked into a good decision when there ALMOST was not a Game 7 of the NBA Finals. However, when Boston choked away Game Six, so did your chance at lucking out.
> 
> How were you going to luck out? Well you had planned on running the final two episodes of Better Off Ted, which is the most unheralded and under-rated sitcom on any network in the past five plus years. There are other fans like me, and we want to see the final two episodes. Do Not dissapoint us. Air BOT


I had a full head of steam going when I ran out of characters, unknowingly, so it abruptly gets to the point. I easily could have pontificated for many more paragraphs.

Feeel free to share your thoughts:

http://abc.go.com/site/contact-us


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Even if they don't broadcast the last two episodes over the air, why not allow them to be viewed on the internet or through On Demand cable services?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jamesbobo said:


> Even if they don't broadcast the last two episodes over the air, why not allow them to be viewed on the internet or through On Demand cable services?


Because you rarely get captions that way. Only on OTA do you always get captions.

(Yeah, I know, not everyone's problem, but as a caption-watching deaf person, it's irritating when people say "oh, just torrent it", or "go watch it online". BTW, this is NOT directed at you, just a general rant.)


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

astrohip said:


> Because you rarely get captions that way. Only on OTA do you always get captions.
> 
> (Yeah, I know, not everyone's problem, but as a caption-watching deaf person, it's irritating when people say "oh, just torrent it", or "go watch it online". BTW, this is NOT directed at you, just a general rant.)


So if you can't get them with captions, no one else should be allowed to watch them at all?


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

I was just wondering if they'd put them online anyway.

-Mike


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jeff125va said:


> So if you can't get them with captions, no one else should be allowed to watch them at all?


Works for me!


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

astrohip said:


> Because you rarely get captions that way. Only on OTA do you always get captions.


In that case, they can show it on Saturday night, a dead zone which usually shows repeats. Or they can show it on the ABC Family cable channel.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

How 'bout this...if you can get them to put it online I'll type up the dialog for you.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

Episode 12 has appeared on Usenet. I have not watched it yet though.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

squint said:


> Episode 12 has appeared on Usenet. I have not watched it yet though.


It is pretty good. Title is "It's My Party and I'll Lie If I Want To". Interestingly, imdb.com has that listed as episode 13, with episode 12 titled "Swag the Dog". But whatever the "correct" order, it probably does not matter since most episodes do not depend on previous events.

I hope "Swag the Dog" appears next week.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Robin said:


> How 'bout this...if you can get them to put it online I'll type up the dialog for you.


Well?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Robin said:


> How 'bout this...if you can get them to put it online I'll type up the dialog for you.


Bzzzzzzt!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

The problem is Robin's "them" refers to Fox and/or the show's producers. They are unlikely the people who uploaded it to Usenet.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

marksman said:


> The problem is Robin's "them" refers to *Fox* and/or the show's producers.


Hilarious how we assume that any show canceled before its time aired on Fox.

(Of course, 99% of the time, it seems, that assumption is correct.  )


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

john4200 said:


> It is pretty good. Title is "It's My Party and I'll Lie If I Want To". Interestingly, imdb.com has that listed as episode 13, with episode 12 titled "Swag the Dog". But whatever the "correct" order, it probably does not matter since most episodes do not depend on previous events.
> 
> I hope "Swag the Dog" appears next week.


I'm gonna miss this show. Ep was really funny.

This was a weird copy, like it wasn't color balanced. Lots of really yellow scenes.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Acquisition initiated. Is there a need for captions? Because I will make good on my offer! I'm not promising high quality, but I'm happy to give it a go.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Robin said:


> Acquisition initiated. Is there a need for captions? Because I will make good on my offer! I'm not promising high quality, but I'm happy to give it a go.


Will you release it in Canada as well?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Robin said:


> Acquisition initiated. Is there a need for captions? Because I will make good on my offer! I'm not promising high quality, but I'm happy to give it a go.


I think it was astrohip who wanted the subtitles. The torrent I downloaded did not have any subtitles...


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I know, I offered to type it up. Anyone can have my text file, even Canadians.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

Episode 13 has just appeared on the Usenet indexes.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Sweet. I downloaded Ep 12 but haven't watched it yet. I'll look for Ep 13 tonight.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

trainman said:


> Hilarious how we assume that any show canceled before its time aired on Fox.
> 
> (Of course, 99% of the time, it seems, that assumption is correct.  )


Turn it around; FOX is the only network willing to gives shows like this a chance. I tip my hat to them for all the chances they've taken.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mars Rocket said:


> Turn it around; FOX is the only network willing to gives shows like this a chance. I tip my hat to them for all the chances they've taken.


And really, it's been years since they earned their reputation for being quick on the trigger. Dollhouse? Sarah Connor? They've recently renewed shows that years ago, they would have pulled after a few weeks. And that probably no other network would have even thought hard about renewing.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And really, it's been years since they earned their reputation for being quick on the trigger. Dollhouse? Sarah Connor? They've recently renewed shows that years ago, they would have pulled after a few weeks. And that probably no other network would have even thought hard about renewing.


Well, with the success of American Idol making FOX the #1 network in Adults 18-49 for the last several seasons, FOX has had the luxury of being a little more liberal with its renewal decisions and taking a little more risk with its development slate.

I wish Better Off Ted had been on FOX. Perhaps it might have gotten a decent timeslot and some promotion. But then again, ABC did renew BOT after its first season, when its ratings really didn't warrant that renewal.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

john4200 said:


> I think it was astrohip who wanted the subtitles. The torrent I downloaded did not have any subtitles...





Robin said:


> I know, I offered to type it up. Anyone can have my text file, even Canadians.


I'm the deaf guy, over here (waving arms). First, I am in awe of your incredibly generous offer. I could never ask someone to type up an entire TV show.

I'm not even sure what we're talking about. The missing episodes are on torrents? Then you would type up the dialog from watching? I can't ask you to do that; way too much trouble for one person.

But I truly appreciate the offer.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

DevdogAZ said:


> But then again, ABC did renew BOT after its first season, when its ratings really didn't warrant that renewal.


They renewed it, then did everything possible to make the 2nd season a flop. At least they could have given it a decent, stable timeslot.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

john4200 said:


> They renewed it, then did everything possible to make the 2nd season a flop. At least they could have given it a decent, stable timeslot.


I totally agree with that. The way they treated the second season of the show (along with the final season of Scrubs) was a complete travesty. Since when do networks start a new show in December? Nobody is looking for new shows then. That's when all the shows go on break and people are busy with Holiday plans.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And really, it's been years since they earned their reputation for being quick on the trigger. Dollhouse? Sarah Connor? They've recently renewed shows that years ago, they would have pulled after a few weeks. And that probably no other network would have even thought hard about renewing.


And they are holding on to Lie To Me. I'm oblivious to the ratings for this show. I only know that I like it (the only Fox show I watched this season) and that is usually reason enough for Fox to kill it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Watched the final two episodes last night. They're every bit as good as the rest of the episodes were. Had forgotten how much I liked the characters, and now they're gone for good.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I grabbed the torrents last night but haven't had the chance to watch them yet. I think it will just make me sad.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I grabbed the torrents last night but haven't had the chance to watch them yet. I think it will just make me sad.


the torrents are in SD...right now, I'm very torn between my love for the show and my HD snobbery!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> the torrents are in SD...right now, I'm very torn between my love for the show and my HD snobbery!


There (probably) won't be HD torrents until the Season 2 blu-ray comes out. If _that _ever happens...


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I grabbed the torrents last night but haven't had the chance to watch them yet. I think it will just make me sad.


I don't see how anyone can be sad after watching an episode of BOT!


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Watched the final two episodes last night. They're every bit as good as the rest of the episodes were. Had forgotten how much I liked the characters, and now they're gone for good.


Can't really say it any better than that. 

Oh, and "Sawing is hard work" :up:


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

astrohip said:


> Then you would type up the dialog from watching? I can't ask you to do that; way too much trouble for one person.


It's not _too_ much trouble -- closed-captioning companies manage to find people willing to get paid to do it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

For which I am _eternally _grateful! Seriously. :up:

But I can't ask someone to do it for free.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

trainman said:


> It's not _too_ much trouble -- closed-captioning companies manage to find people willing to get paid to do it.


How do you get that gig, anyway?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Jonathan_S said:


> Oh, and "Sawing is hard work" :up:


"So is holding up wood."

Ain't that the truth...


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

wmcbrine said:


> How do you get that gig, anyway?


Saw it posted on the Internet. Thought it sounded interesting. Faxed my resume (this was 1997). Got a call within an hour. Showed up at their office. Took a couple tests on spelling and word usage. Waited for them to grade the tests. Got hired on the spot.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Looks like the final two episodes are now available on iTunes, Amazon VOD and possibly even via Netflix streaming.

http://www.hitfix.com/blogs/whats-a...the-last-two-episodes-are-here-just-not-on-tv


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

And -- they're here! (They are not going to air, it looks like.)

You can purchase them on iTunes.

Or you can purchase the second of the two from Amazon VOD. They don't have the first one for some reason.

But, most importantly, they are available for streaming from Netflix!

I know what I am doing tonight.

ETA: Curse you, DevdogAZ!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

cmontyburns said:


> But, most importantly, they are available for streaming from Netflix!


AWESOME, THANKS! I was starting to get annoyed with everyone bumping the thread... but this is useful info!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The last two episodes are on streaming video from Netflix.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey, does anyone know if the last two BOT episodes are available from Netflix streaming video?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

john4200 said:


> Hey, does anyone know if the last two BOT episodes are available from Netflix streaming video?


That would be really cool!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

eddyj said:


> That would be really cool!


just calm down...surely, if it happens (and I'm not saying it ever will), someone would post about it...


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

Aren't they a part of the Netflix Season 2 stream which is available?

http://www.netflix.com/Search?v1=Better Off Ted: Season 2&oq=better off


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah just came across the season 2 dvd on Netflix was very happy when I saw that. I had downloaded the torrents but not watched them yet.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

[whoosh]


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Not only are they available on Netflix streaming but they're in HD.

Loved em!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

busyba said:


> "So is holding up wood."
> 
> Ain't that the truth...


Take it off, Father Sexy! 

Why didn't you tell us what VD stood for? 

Mangerines!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I watched these today, and it made me sad.

I'll probably never laugh quite that hard again...


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Same here (though it was two days ago for me).


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I watched these today, and it made me sad.
> 
> I'll probably never laugh quite that hard again...





Hunter Green said:


> Same here (though it was two days ago for me).


I'm sure over time BOT will wind up being listed as a "Gone Too Soon" show, or even "To Smart to Succeed" it's one of the few comedies I've ever seen that I can say was brilliant, even in its low points. and ohmigawd the vulgar out takes clip is hilarious!

*sniff*


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I just hope they do a Season 2 DVD set...


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Just watched the last two with the wife. Not sure if am am sadder or madder that it got canceled.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I guess most people aren't like us. BOT was one of my favorite sitcoms, but nobody but us here watched it. Can't blame the networks for this one. By rights it never should have had a second season. The audience is all too wrapped up in the umpteenth crime procedural, all which are about the same with a slightly different twist, or some talent contest, where again, they are all the same with a different twist. Unfortunately, smart and different rarely succeed with the masses.

Of course you are cynical like me, and believe the whole ratings system is antiquated and that they don't really reflect the modern way we watch TV, then perhaps there are more of us watching than have been counted.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

For anybody interested, looks like HD versions of the last two eps were finally posted to usenet back in the 2nd and 3rd weeks of October.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

There isn't any kind of closure with the last two episode right?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Jeeters said:


> For anybody interested, looks like HD versions of the last two eps were finally posted to usenet back in the 2nd and 3rd weeks of October.


can you tell me the ep names or numbers?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

whitson77 said:


> There isn't any kind of closure with the last two episode right?


Nope. Just two more regular episodes to remind you how great this show was and rekindle your anger at ABC for treating it so poorly.


Anubys said:


> can you tell me the ep names or numbers?


Don't know the names, but I'm pretty sure the ep numbers were S02E12 and S02E13. TV.com's episode guides are a great place to look up names and air dates.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I watched them on streaming video from Netflix about a month or so ago.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> I watched them on streaming video from Netflix about a month or so ago.


Me too. Why bother with usenet or torrents when you can stream on Netflix.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I think some people insist on watching every thing in HD. I have a pre-HD TV so this is not an issue with me.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

efilippi said:


> Me too. Why bother with usenet or torrents when you can stream on Netflix.


Netflix is not free? 
Netflix is not (was not) available in <inser country name here>?


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

efilippi said:


> Me too. Why bother with usenet or torrents when you can stream on Netflix.


Because I want to save the show.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

wprager said:


> Netflix is not free?
> Netflix is not (was not) available in <inser country name here>?


Netflix is legal, whereas what is being discussed is illegal.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

sieglinde said:


> I think some people insist on watching every thing in HD.


proudly raises hand...I don't know how I lived pre-HD 

downloaded and watching right now...God, I love this show...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mattack said:


> Netflix is legal, whereas what is being discussed is illegal.


exactly.. while I use some not-legal methods at times, I would prefer legal when possible.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

and yeah, disclaimer, I admit to sometimes asking where I could find Jeopardy(when it's preempted) .. but have never actually tried to find it.. I would pay for preempted episodes if I could.


----------

